# Fluval co2 help?



## Mgiorgi1221 (Mar 23, 2011)

I recently ran out of co2 for my 88 g fluval co2 system and instead of buying the expensive replacement fluval cartridges I bought paintball cartridges. The tread fit but it didnt puncture? Is there a cheap co2 cartridge that works with fluval 88 g co2 system?


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Nope. Not that I remember. This has been gone over in exhaustion if you find the original Fluval Co2 88g kit thread. Im too lazy to find it but lots of people were looking for cheap options. I also run this kit.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Unless there's an option out there that I know of, the only solution I can think of involves having a friend who's a machinist. Heck, you could probably post a craigslist ad looking for one.

One other thing - I've never used one of those rigs, so I don't know if the canisters are pressurized as high as standard paintball and industrial cylinders. In case they aren't, is the rest of the gear capable of dealing with 800psi?


----------



## Danimals (Sep 15, 2011)

IIRC the other threads did in fact manage to come up with solutions to make the Fluval C02 regulator compatible with standard PB tanks, they just didn't look all that pretty. For what it's worth tho, I think the way that the Fluval regulator secures the C02 tubing is much much more secure than most others (requires you to thread a nut over the tubing making it extremely secure, I've swung my regulator around by the tubing and could never get it to come off).


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

Ummm i bought 2 of these guys.. 1 was BAD... the other WORKS... its like a lottery... <--- u might want to try the more expensive one from ebos. 
http://www.amazon.com/Rap4-Paintball-88g-Tank-Adapter/dp/B003BMEW9E









EBOS: (have no clue i went with RAP4 cuz i found it local.) 
http://www.airgundepot.com/ebos-bulk-air-adapter.html








But i use teflon tape then tie that unit into the fluval 88g. 
Then that Rap4 attachs to a paintball canister. 

24oz paintball canister refill = $6 (expensive but only 5 min away)... 88g = 3oz... which means for 1 refill i get 8x what those little disposables can do. 

But basically that rap4 has a hole in the center where the puncture hole sits in. 
Then its milled to the bottom in a slight angle. 
Then that Rap4 has a center depression for the painball canister and threads for the paintball canister.

i would take pictures for you guys, but my camera ran out of batteries, and i cant find the charger... :\


Ummmm note... DO NOT ATTACH THE RAP4 TO THE PAINTBALL CANISTER ALONE.... it will spray CO2 cuz it has no close valve...
Its meant to be a permenent attachment to the fluval... meaning once u get that RAP4 to fit the fluval... NEVER TAKE IT OFF AGAIN.



kevmo911 said:


> One other thing - I've never used one of those rigs, so I don't know if the canisters are pressurized as high as standard paintball and industrial cylinders. In case they aren't, is the rest of the gear capable of dealing with 800psi?


yup.... a full tank of 88g sat somewhere between 800-1000psi. The meter reads up to 1500psi. 
I heard that its the same with a paintball tank, so i tried... and it makes sense.. because for the co2 to stay liquid u need a X amount of pressure, so that pressure will never change unless the tank temps change, or until your down to the last bit of co2 where it vaporizes, and you lose pressure. (ummm explanation and someone tell me if im wrong.. but basically the liquid stays liquid until pressure is released, where then it turns to gas to make up for the loss in pressure. This is why pressure never drops until your down to the last bit of liquid as it vaporizes to make up for the loss in pressure, and then until its all gone. )

also one of the reasons why people dont have pressure gauges on paintball tanks... its kinda pointless to determine how many shots are left via pressure alone with liquid co2... until ur down to the last few shots.




NOTES:

Would i do it again? probably Not... you can get a nice paintball gear from our sponsored section for 41 dollars with needle valve. 
So if your going to start new, id say go new with the paintball gear from sponsored. Or get a real regulator /w solenoid and 5-10 lb tank. <-- my next route..  

If you have a fluval sitting around tho, then sure i would. 
Id probably take the fluval down to the paintball store and ask if they have a 88g adapter u can try to fit. 
And then fit it at the store if they have it local.

Thats what i did... the one i got from amazon didnt work... the one from local worked. 

But no i wont go buy another fluval to mod it....


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

Which paintball CO2 regulator would you recommend (you mentioned the sponsor link, but I'm not sure which one to check out).

Thanks!


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

galabar said:


> Which paintball CO2 regulator would you recommend (you mentioned the sponsor link, but I'm not sure which one to check out).
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...5582-fs-new-paintball-co2-setup-complete.html

Go with option 3 unless u have a excellent needle valve... which i dont think you would. The needle valve runs anywhere from 15-25 dollars alone shipped.










Option 4 is OK to start, however u still *need* a bubble counter and a Drop checker.
^ those 2 are VERY IMPORTANT


----------

